# "Yellow Magic DNP" -- gtg?



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

yellow magic dnp, whats the deal?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

never heard of it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Never heard of it either - obviously it's a brand name as DNP... is DNP

PM me mate and I'll try and help you out

@Anonymous


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Echo said:


> Never heard of it either - obviously it's a brand name as DNP... is DNP
> 
> PM me mate and I'll try and help you out
> 
> @Anonymous


I doin't think it is. Well maybe. That or the OP is asking about DNP and heard it described as yellow magic...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Echo said:


> Never heard of it either - obviously it's a brand name as DNP... is DNP
> 
> PM me mate and I'll try and i'll sell you some.
> 
> @Anonymous


Edited.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its yellow, its not magic though, its pure science.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> I doin't think it is. Well maybe. That or the OP is asking about DNP and heard it described as yellow magic...


Think this is probably more accurate


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is it magic please?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Edited.


I don't sell...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I didnt want to go into the whole 'he who shall not be named' dnp ---- but this 'yellow magic dnp' is from 'he who shall not be named', New stuff apparently.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

If there actually is a DNP brand called 'yellow magic' then that's some pretty irresponsible marketing :lol:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Well I didnt want to go into the whole 'he who shall not be named' dnp ---- but this 'yellow magic dnp' is from 'he who shall not be named', New stuff apparently.


Think you've watched too much Harry Potter mate


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Jayster said:


> Think you've watched too much Harry Potter mate


Nah, just dont wanna get banned.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Nah, just dont wanna get banned.


It'll be good to go, just make sure you know what you are doing and have planned it.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Well I didnt want to go into the whole 'he who shall not be named' dnp ---- but this 'yellow magic dnp' is from 'he who shall not be named', New stuff apparently.


This ^, or so I've been told..


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Nah, just dont wanna get banned.


You can mention the name but not how to contact them

I wouldn't mention the name as he wants the least attention as possible as he nearly got caught by the police last time and had to have a break (if you people don't get who he is off that, then you haven't heard of him)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if its from 'he who shall not be named' it will be good to go


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Echo said:


> You can mention the name but not how to contact them
> 
> I wouldn't mention the name as he wants the least attention as possible as he nearly got caught by the police last time and had to have a break (if you people don't get who he is off that, then you haven't heard of him)


Cheers mate



Fatstuff said:


> if its from 'he who shall not be named' it will be good to go


Thanks


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> if its from 'he who shall not be named' it will be good to go


Voldemort is selling AAS? Couldn't resist :whistling: .

Has to be g2g if the guy is selling it though.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Apparently he will be testing every batch so it should be good to go.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

"He who shall not be named" haha this is hilarious


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

If it klona . Avoid . Scammers


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Yellow magic for women nearly drove me nuts, it made me scratch and shake, i could not keep my teeth together,

it got analysed by a guy that does meds in labs llike legit, it had niacine inside in high doses with clen and eca's and had 'white bits' in it

DNP is business if you can tolerate it


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

oxy2000 said:


> If it klona . Avoid . Scammers


It's not


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> yellow magic dnp, whats the deal?


Did you swap these for a cow?

Are there any beanstalks in your garden?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

moved to the Weight Loss section DNP is not a steroid.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Well I didnt want to go into the whole 'he who shall not be named' dnp ---- but this 'yellow magic dnp' is from 'he who shall not be named', New stuff apparently.


it can be mentioned as a brand DHacks DNP that same way you can mention Orbis Progain or Wildcat Test E for example, but you can't link to him in any way, or mention him out of context as a brand. If you talk about any source as a person you are in breach.

here is a sticky on this very subject

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/220357-d-hacks-site.html


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Voldemort is selling AAS? Couldn't resist :whistling: .
> 
> Has to be g2g if the guy is selling it though.


LIFTGARDIUM LEVIOSADROL!


----------

